# Artist Visa



## surfbird

Hi,

My husband and I are planning to come to Europe in November and stay for 6 months or so if we can get a visa that will allow us to do this. I've been able to find information about student and work visas, but not much on artist visas. I know of an American in Berlin right now who has been there about a year on an artist visa. He isn't making much art and is not internationally known; he also arrived on a tourist visa and got this artist visa after that expired. I'm including this information, because it seems that maybe the laws surrounding this visa aren't as stringent as others. 

I'm having a hard time getting info from him on how he did this and exactly what the visa is, so I thought I'd check here and see if anyone knows about this type of visa. I'm a photographer and have exhibited all over the US and been published internationally...but I have no formal invitation to work or exhibit in the EU.

Also, would my husband be allowed to stay with me if I'm able to secure an artist visa?

Any info on this, or another type of visa that might work would be very helpful! Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## Bevdeforges

You need to consult the website of the German consulate for your area (probably in LA). They normally have some fairly detailed information about visas for American citizens, and as I recall, there is a way that you apply for your "long-stay" visa only after your arrival in Germany.

If the website doesn't answer all your questions, there should be contact information on the site to allow you to ask the consulate directly.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## surfbird

Bevdeforges said:


> You need to consult the website of the German consulate for your area (probably in LA). They normally have some fairly detailed information about visas for American citizens, and as I recall, there is a way that you apply for your "long-stay" visa only after your arrival in Germany.
> 
> If the website doesn't answer all your questions, there should be contact information on the site to allow you to ask the consulate directly.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev! I'll check it out.


----------

